# my love/hate relationship with coffee



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been drinking two cups of coffee every morning, for as long as I can remember. It helps me wake up, makes me work out harder in the gym, etc. BUTTT... when I crash, I crash SOOO hard and my anxiety goes through the roof.

I have decided that as of tomorrow, I will have one cup... then in a week, I will try and give it up. 

Yikes! Wish me luck


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Coffee makes me sleepy.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

Coffee makes me feel terrible. Especially a few days in a row. I've spent hundreds of dollars looking for an alternative but I found that sipping concentrated black tea throughout the day prevents sleepiness


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

peril said:


> Coffee makes me sleepy.


haha! really?


----------



## beans2themax (Jan 28, 2012)

*me too*

I dont know if its common knowledge, but i read caffiene is a bad trigger for anxiety but i lovvve coffee!! Wanted my own coffee shop.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Caffeine is a guilty pleasure of mine, too. I know exactly what you mean about the coffee crash. I can handle diet soft drinks but coffee just seems to have a lot of extra caffeine that doesn't do anything to make me more alert but instead just makes me jittery and gives me an energy crash about three hours after drinking it. Good luck on your goal!


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

angiemarie said:


> haha! really?


Yeah, my doc said it might have something to do with my ADD. :|


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be right there with you. I'm trying to quit too It sucks because I wake up depressed and coffee helps...anyways good luck!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to drink coffee until the caffeine started to lose its effects, so now I have to drink energy drinks, like the ones with a very high caffeine content. It's a bit of an addiction. Sometimes I have panic attacks from it, sometimes I don't...you know, depends on the day I guess... :|

Wish I could give up caffeine altogether. Good luck!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

drink tea instead :3 :ninja:
But then again coffee would feel like it's being cheated on with it's hot twin sister.
Ah well, toodles.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never drank coffee and never will, it's sooo gross.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I agree it tastes to me like I'm drinking a burnt log. Bleeeegh.

I do fall asleep like 4 times a day without it though


----------



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

yeahhh, I don't understand how SO many people get hooked on coffee 

it tastes awful. I don't believe the acquired taste thing. to me, beer is an acquired taste, because I didn't like it when I was younger but I do now. I have never grown to like coffee, and I know that I won't.

I'm quite content with hating coffee, since it just causes problems for people.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck to you. Im horribly dependent on caffeine. Im always so tired and cant stay awake without it. It lifts my moods too, but like you when I crash I feel like walking death or something.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Coffee gives me GERD I have to quit


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

try sulbutiamine. get the powder from the internet. I only need a pea sized amount to wake me up for hours. I read it is popular for college kids in europe. it is a special B vitamin, so no adderall is meth stigma either.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulbutiamine


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, I do so love me a mouthful of burnt log in the morning. 

I also suffer from terrible caffeine crashes. Maybe we should just hook ourselves up to IV's filled with liquidated caffeine to avoid those dreaded comedowns. Seems like a plausible solution to me, whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Caffeine tablets/sugar free energy drinks, plenty of water. Never past seven/ or whatever is your sleeplessness point.


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

Tea over coffee any day!


----------



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Ivywinds said:


> Tea over coffee any day!


heck yes


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow I drink coffee, convinced it'll keep me awake for at least an HOUR but it really makes me tired. But I will never stop drinking coffee, it's too damn good!


----------



## greeneyedman (Mar 11, 2012)

My relationship with coffee can be described as love/hate as well. Up until 6 years ago, my morning routine involved stopping at my favorite little espresso hut on my way to work, and getting a triple shot iced mocha. It was absolutely delicious. The problem was, it was adversely affecting me in such a way that it would promote anxiety attacks. The last caffeinated latte I had was quite memorable. It was during a particularly stressful time in my life, and after drinking it I had a full-blown panic attack while driving. I had to pull over in a supermarket parking lot, and I called 911 because my heart rate was like 200 bpm, and I thought I was having a heart attack. The paramedics came, which freaked me out even more because I was humiliated about having to be helped, with my shirt off, onto a stretcher in broad daylight. They gave me nitroglycerin as a precautionary measure, and my blood pressure was off the charts. They took me to the emergency room and injected me with Valium. I slowly started to feel better. They reported that I had not had a heart attack, but the whole experience was quite terrifying. I only drink decaf now, which I make at home.


----------



## LiveFreeOrDieHard (Mar 12, 2012)

I love coffee, helps me stay awake at work. But you might want to try tea, especially green tea. Supposedly, tea is absorbed more gradually than caffeine and doesn't lead to as big a crash as coffee. 
My favorite variety of green tea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tieguanyin


----------



## Garerth (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes good luck. I have recently quit coffee and have noticed a positive difference. I feel a lot more even keeled during the day and still with energy in the afternoon because of no crash. I also started jogging every morning to get the blood pumping for energy during the day and I think that has been the key factor in giving up coffee for me.


----------

